# My cat is so small!



## Gem24 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bit worried about my meg, she is so small she had a really bad start i got her from a pet shop where she was not treated very well (got her because i couldn't leave her there!) she had severe diarrhea when we got her and she was the smallest cat i had ever seen! she doesn't seem to be growing she is 10 months now and still looks like a 3 month old kitten! 

do you think she will ever grow? will it have any health implications to her?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2009)

I doubt she will grow anymore - although she may fill out a bit, but as long as she is eating well and looks in a good condition - inner eyelid not visible, shiny coat, cool nose and ears - she should be fine. I had a tortoiseshell that stayed tiny but was a healthy and happy cat. We all come in different shapes and sizes - cats are no different.


----------



## Shmitty! (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I had a tiny cat once, her start in life had been rough too, and the people I collected her from were saying, if ya don't want her, it's ok, but there was no way I was leaving her there. Poor thing. She became a bit of a pin head really, or a pea on a drum by the time she was 5. She was ok though, sadly she died young but not through being small, ask a vet if you are worried though, just a check over maybe.?


----------



## Gem24 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank You guys that's really reassuring! i think her smallness is exacerbated by the fact my other cat is nearly the same size as my (rather large!) staff.


----------



## LesleyR25 (Feb 16, 2009)

My eldest moggie is 5 now and she is super tiny. Not just that she is skinny, her head and paws are small and she is so light and dainty. However she eats well and is healthy. My youngest is like a sumo wrestler and would fight you for a bowl of chilli if given half the chance. Some cats are just small and others are huge. I think like humans it all depends on their genetics.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are really concerned then as already suggested just pop her along to the vets for a check up. Just make sure she is on a premium quality kitten food; you could perhaps get her some vitamin tablets (pets), but really she should get all that she needs from a good quality kitten food i.e. James Wellbeloved, Hills, Royal Canin and so on.

Have you a photo of her?


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

cats normally turn out small if they have been malnourished when they were kittens. 
very started off in a very sorry state. i got her from cattery that was working at. she was in the isolation unit and only 14wks old wtih very bad cat flue and she was the six of a 6wk old, she had completly gone off her food and was sneezing blood and had a very bubbly nose and gunky eyes, i had to give her the eye cream and anitbotic jabs etc, she had come from a person who had over 60 cats and she was inbred and very skinny, she was literaly knocking on deaths door, she was the only surviver from her litter, sad to think what the others must of been like if she was the strongest one. so i took her home and shes all better now.

shes now almost 2 and is still a kitten size and is slightly rounded (typical inbred cat shape) but shes the light of my life and wouldnt give her up for anything. i also adopted another kitten a week after getting maddie ( the tiny 1) izzy also was from a multi cats situation and from the same area as maddie was rescued from so she is very likely to have come from the same place but she was lucky enough to be with her mum and siblins still. theres even the possibitly that her and maddie might be related somehow, but il never know for sure i spose.

Anyway i know this is a every long reply but i felt the need to share lol im sure you kitty will be just fine in the future as long as you take good care of her.


----------



## karirana (Feb 26, 2009)

Gem24 said:


> Bit worried about my meg, she is so small she had a really bad start i got her from a pet shop where she was not treated very well (got her because i couldn't leave her there!) she had severe diarrhea when we got her and she was the smallest cat i had ever seen! she doesn't seem to be growing she is 10 months now and still looks like a 3 month old kitten!
> 
> do you think she will ever grow? will it have any health implications to her?


the same thing happend with my baby Sun
he was a year old and he still looked like he's been 4 months old
and then a car hit him. terrible thing but i helped him recover and all of sudden he grew so big
i think it has something to do with a shock he had before i got him and after the hit shock he recovered and grew =))


----------

